# acht keer



## cyaxares_died

Waarom zeggen Nederlanders "Ik ben een keer over tien en Turkije geweest''? De ''officiele" meervoudigheidsvorm van keer is toch "keren". Is er een uitleg? Wanneer wordt "keren" gebruikt?


----------



## Grytolle

Some words work like that:

Vijf jaar
Vijf keer
Vijf maand (Flemish)
etc...

Most of them end in r, but that's more of an _ezelsbruggetje_ than a real rule


----------



## Joannes

Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/11/

Natuurlijk zijn er soms gevallen waarin het anders is, bvb. als je een stuk van 2 euro wilt wisselen, kan je aan iemand vragen *heb jij nog twee euro's?*, d.i. nog twee stukken van 1 euro..


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Overigens is het "een keer _of _tien _in _Turkije".

Deze manier van uitdrukken verbaasde mijn Engelse vriend, die dacht dat de spreker niet meer wist of hij één keer of tien keer in Turkije was geweest...  Nederlands is een rare taal soms.


----------



## Lopes

Ja, ik vind de uitspraak "de onzen hebben de hunnen met een nulletje of zes van het veld gestuurd" ook altijd zo leuk, die is dan dubbel raar, want er is natuurlijk maar èèn _nul _


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Die uitspraak ken ik dan weer niet, is dat Amsterdams?


----------



## Lopes

Oh, dat zou kunnen.. Daar heb ik eigenlijk nooit bij stil gestaan. Leek mij altijd een "normale" uitdrukking in de voetbalwereld


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Zou best kunnen... ben noch in Amsterdam noch in de voetbalwereld erg thuis.  Het betekent neem ik aan dat de anderen vet verslagen zijn? Maar waarom dan de eigen score niet gemeld?


----------



## Lopes

_Een nulletje of zes_ wil zeggen 6-0. 

Ik denk trouwens eigenlijk dat het meer een in de toekomende tijd wordt gebruikt, om een schatting aan te geven: "_Wat wordt het?" "Nulletje of twee, drie". _


----------

